# Help with Braking Issue on Pink Nissan Micra CC



## jhigginsbb (Oct 22, 2011)

My girlfriend bought the above car in January this year. I test drove it as well as her and felt the brakes were very weak, and said that she would need new pads fairly soon. Due to other reasons she never drove the car much until August this year, and since then she has been saying that the brakes are weak, and she really has to hit down hard on them to stop - comparing them to my Focus and how instant the Focus brakes. In Sept the car had its MOT, and an advisory was replacement front pads as they were "89% worn" - having seen this we automatically assumed that this was the problem she had been having with the brakes, and arranged for new pads to be fitted on Thursday this week. She's done about 30 mile in the car since Thursday and still feels that there is no difference. 

My question therefore is: is this a common issue with the car? Is there anything else that could be causing it excluding the front pads? The garage said nothing about replacing the pads, and I explained to them the reason for them being changed - its a local friendly garage and I feel they would have said if they discovered anything untoward. 

Hopefully someone on here may be able to give me some tips. I'm a bit concerned that she has to drive around in the car with the brakes not being as 'sharp' as I would imagine. 

for info the car is a 2006 1.6 sport - not sure if this bares any difference.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Does this have rear brake shoes & drums? If so, try adjusting the rear brakes.


----------

